# Some progress pictures since we had a "surprise" today



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

New panel added to feed the new equipment being installed. This was a team of three of us. The guys work...





























Vacuum system outside the door, still waiting on walls and roof.












I only get to do the small stuff











And now the surprise, the equipment arrived a day early :001_huh:

Not a big deal because it takes them 5 days to set it up, I had no idea it was going to be this size!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

That is IF they get it in, they were really struggling as I left


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of machine is it? You mentioned vacuum...is it a vacuum former? 

Maybe it's camera distortion but the main conduit coming out of the top of the panel looks crooked.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Peter D said:


> What kind of machine is it? You mentioned vacuum...is it a vacuum former?
> 
> Maybe it's camera distortion but the main conduit coming out of the top of the panel looks crooked.


Dual spindle aluminum machining equipment, supposedly the largest on the east coast but I couldnt verify


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

More pics of vacuum


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

How's that top piece of strut working our for you? :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Peter D said:


> How's that top piece of strut working our for you? :laughing:


It will work great when the conduit for the second vacuum pump is fastened to it. I said PROGRESS PICS. I guess I need to define that for you, it means we are still are working on the project and need to install more strut and conduit.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter D said:


> How's that top piece of strut working our for you? :laughing:


I was going to quibble about the amount of strut used going up the wall for the feeder/supply, yet on the horizontal run you have like 3 sticks?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I was going to quibble about the amount of strut used going up the wall for the feeder/supply, yet on the horizontal run you have like 3 sticks?


And you're questioning it..why? 

I see support at the start of the run, the end of the run and within the required distance in between...so what's the problem? :001_huh:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's some nice work.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> How's that top piece of strut working our for you? :laughing:


It's called an "expansion fitting" for future expansion!:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> It's called an "expansion fitting" for future expansion!:laughing:


Always have to plan ahead


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This thing looks like a subway car


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> This thing looks like a subway car


 Looks like a space ship nice job great work thanks for posting nice to see someones work clean and neat .


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

> And you're questioning it..why?


It's overkill.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> It's overkill.


Yeah. Strut ain't exactly cheap, I make the guys save every tiny piece, I used some little chunks to make toggle switch guards the other day :laughing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Good looking work. :thumbsup: Keep the pictures coming, I am really interested in seeing the final product.

As for Peter D, put the romex pipe down and wait for the final product before you criticize. Why don't you come work with piperunner and I and see what commercial and industrial work is really like. You know, where you have to plan 2 or 3 steps ahead or better yet 2 or 3 years ahead.



Peter D said:


> How's that top piece of strut working our for you? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> As for Peter D, put the romex pipe down and wait for the final product before you criticize. Why don't you come work with piperunner and I and see what commercial and industrial work is really like. You know, where you have to plan 2 or 3 steps ahead or better yet 2 or 3 years ahead.


:laughing: Why, because commercial work is "real" electrical work?

I have done commercial work. I worked for the same company that BBQ does - a large commercial EC. Sorry, but most commercial work is pretty boring and monotonous.


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Sorry, but most commercial work is pretty boring and monotonous.


The commercial guys are gonna get all asshurt again.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JD_ said:


> The commercial guys are gonna get all asshurt again.


Yeah, they'll get over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> It's overkill.


I agree.... Way too much strut.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

B W E said:


> I agree.... Way too much strut.


Looks like he installed the struts closer together for support of the smallest conduit in the run. It looks like 3/4, here you have to space supports for the smallest conduit on the rack and for 3/4 that would be about 5 feet.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Looks like he installed the struts closer together for support of the smallest conduit in the run. It looks like 3/4, here you have to space supports for the smallest conduit on the rack and for 3/4 that would be about 5 feet.


But then why is the horizontal run spaced every 10'?


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, they'll get over it. :thumbsup:


Hey Peter, what happened to your religious rebirth? I find you making harassing posts all the time, I thought you were giving that up? You constantly pick on B4T just like in the past, you call Bob fat, you call Shunk short and ugly. You were supposed to have given that up to be a better man in the eyes of your lord, what happened?


ETA: I like you better this way, I'm just curious what happened :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

it looks ok but am I crazy or are those set screw connectors into the Lb's outside? I may be crazy anyway but I can't seem to zoom in, to verify. looks like some fun


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> it looks ok but am I crazy or are those set screw connectors into the Lb's outside? I may be crazy anyway but I can't seem to zoom in, to verify. looks like some fun


It appears so.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> it looks ok but am I crazy or are those set screw connectors into the Lb's outside? I may be crazy anyway but I can't seem to zoom in, to verify. looks like some fun


It looks like they are building an enclosure around it, so no big deal.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> it looks ok but am I crazy or are those set screw connectors into the Lb's outside? I may be crazy anyway but I can't seem to zoom in, to verify. looks like some fun


It will be a fully enclosed addition to the building. We are still waiting on the second vacuum pump and I have been on another site. I will post new update pictures as soon as I get back here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Current said:


> Hey Peter, what happened to your religious rebirth? I find you making harassing posts all the time, I thought you were giving that up? You constantly pick on B4T just like in the past, you call Bob fat, you call Shunk short and ugly. You were supposed to have given that up to be a better man in the eyes of your lord, what happened?
> 
> 
> ETA: I like you better this way, I'm just curious what happened :thumbup:


It's all in good fun. Chill...

I think Peter has a pretty good knack of picking on guys who have the ability to appreciate the humor and the spirit in which it was intended. I really don't think any of us regular recipients of his jabs take it to heart. Plus, Peter takes it as well as he dishes it out. Fair is fair.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Current said:


> I find you making harassing posts all the time, I thought you were giving that up? You constantly pick on B4T just like in the past, you call Bob fat,


But I am fat.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :laughing: Why, because commercial work is "real" electrical work?
> 
> I have done commercial work. I worked for the same company that BBQ does - a large commercial EC. Sorry, but most commercial work is pretty boring and monotonous.


 I can understand how you feel that way Peter. Rest assured once you get to the point you know an 8B box isn't blue plastic and wire really can be that big, you'll be allowed to actually do something on the job other than fetch conduit.
Your progress will move along at a faster pace once you can tell the difference between a stepladder and an extension ladder too.

There's probably a home study course that'll help you in your endeavor.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JD_ said:


> The commercial guys are gonna get all asshurt again.


:lol: 



Phil DeBlanc said:


> There's probably a home study course that'll help you in your endeavor.


I doubt Peter wants to do boring labor tasks like running pipe all day and mounting sticks of strut.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Peter wants to do boring labor tasks like running pipe all day and mounting sticks of strut.


Especially when he can mount blue Carlon boxes all day. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> I can understand how you feel that way Peter. Rest assured once you get to the point you know an 8B box isn't blue plastic and wire really can be that big, you'll be allowed to actually do something on the job other than fetch conduit.
> Your progress will move along at a faster pace once you can tell the difference between a stepladder and an extension ladder too.
> 
> There's probably a home study course that'll help you in your endeavor.


Phill, Pete worked with me installing a 500 KW genset about 700' from the building, helped extended a 12 - 4" conduit duct bank, helped run a feeder of 5 sets of 500 kcmil in 3" EMT, tap the 4000 amp service bus to supply a 1600 amp switch etc. 

There were many other jobs he and I worked on with me and I doubt any of them had any blue boxes. :no:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> It's all in good fun. Chill...


 Way to resurrect and old issue, noob.

Peter and I have discussed it privately. Peter, should we let Shunk in the club? I'm the leader cause I'm the tallest by far.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some updated pictures of the project. The transformer was not lugged down in the picture but is now. The outside structure gets a roof and walls tomorrow. The second vacuum pump will be added when they are up to full production.

The machine started flawlessly on power up :thumbup:

The guy in the chair came from the south carolina manufacturer and has been calibrating since last wednesday and has 1 more day to go.

This is the largest milling machine the company made and was custom built. There are 2 50HP motors powering the spindles.






























pump room





















New transformer


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


>


Why is there a disconnect on the trans with the panel right there? :blink:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Why is there a disconnect on the trans with the panel right there? :blink:


We have talked to the inspector before and just to be safe it was discussed with the customer and added. The transformer directly feeds the machine and though not required by code certain area inspectors will fail for not having one.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

similar 5 axis machine in production, these things are pretty cool...

http://www.cronsrud.com/video/5axis/pages/5-axis-ball-in-box.php


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> We have talked to the inspector before and just to be safe it was discussed with the customer and added. The transformer directly feeds the machine and though not required by code certain area inspectors will fail for not having one.


You have a three ? pole breaker in the panel right there. The disconnect is

just redunant. If the inspector wants a disconnect, one within sight of the

machine would be approiate.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

john120/240 said:


> You have a three ? pole breaker in the panel right there. The disconnect is
> 
> just redunant. If the inspector wants a disconnect, one within sight of the
> 
> machine would be approiate.


The transformer and disco are about 6 feet behind the machine.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> The transformer and disco are about 6 feet behind the machine.


So still the inspector should have paid for the redundant switch if he wanted it.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So still the inspector should have paid for the redundant switch if he wanted it.


Yes he should have, but I don't think he was open to that idea :no:

This company has been with us for 5+ years and both the owners and our company know all the nuances of the inspectors. At this point we know what needs to be done to get it passed the first time and we give them good prices. We are not installing extras to make a buck, we have a very good relationship with them.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> We have talked to the inspector before and just to be safe it was discussed with the customer and added. The transformer directly feeds the machine and though not required by code certain area inspectors will fail for not having one.



Is the OCP for the transformer secondary in the machine?


----------

